# Worthless



## Gary Max (Apr 20, 2010)

Yup it really is worthless---this will never be sold. Some day I will give it away to a freind. The base is 3 inchs thick and the side walls are over a inch thick. Don't let mother nature fool you, that piece of wood is junk.
There are places inside where the tear out is so bad I had to stop turning it before she fell apart. 
Just wanted you to see what a waste of a days work looks like. Oh lets not forget the 4oz of CA that's holding it together.


----------



## Mark (Apr 20, 2010)

Well. It looks good from my house... :biggrin:

I actually like the look of the exterior. Very nice.. That's to bad the inside is coming apart.


----------



## bitshird (Apr 20, 2010)

Thats too bad Gary the outside looks beautiful, I guess you get that on occasion with cedar don't you. I love the smell cutting it and Camphor, the both make my shop smell so nice.


----------



## Pioneerpens (Apr 20, 2010)

Looks pretty darn nice from here too!


----------



## KenBrasier (Apr 20, 2010)

It look nine, too bad it didn't turn out right. I bet your shop smelled nice while you were turning it. I love the smell od Red Cedar.


----------



## witz1976 (Apr 20, 2010)

Gary that looks darn good to me too.  Sorry it is not up to your specs.


----------



## Gary Max (Apr 20, 2010)

I have so much Cedar in my shop that I don't smell it anymore. That is about the highest quality Red you will ever see in Cedar. The punkey spots are very common, it was worth a try.


----------



## mbroberg (Apr 20, 2010)

Even your worthless stuff looks great.  Too bad!!


----------



## Padre (Apr 20, 2010)

Looks good from here! :wink:


----------



## Craftdiggity (Apr 20, 2010)

Gary Max said:


> Yup it really is worthless---this will never be sold. Some day I will give it away to a freind. The base is 3 inchs thick and the side walls are over a inch thick. Don't let mother nature fool you, that piece of wood is junk.
> There are places inside where the tear out is so bad I had to stop turning it before she fell apart.
> Just wanted you to see what a waste of a days work looks like. Oh lets not forget the 4oz of CA that's holding it together.



Tough break on that one because you have a great looking piece of wood.  Cedar can be a PITA when it starts getting punky.

Chris


----------



## mountain_guy (Apr 20, 2010)

Think of the bright side, at least your getting paid by your sponsor.


----------



## jskeen (Apr 20, 2010)

You know, you might consider getting a gallon of cheap gloss polyurethane and a gallon of mineral spirits, mix them up and pour inside.  add a couple of soda bottles filled with rocks to raise the level to the top, then put in a plastic bucket and seal.  let sit for a day or two, then pull it out, empty it out, turn upside and let it dry.  It might turn, it might not, but if not your only out a few bucks, and you can reuse the mix to stabilize blanks or whatever.  Just float a couple of sheets of saran wrap on the surface and stick to the sides.  It should keep long enough to use several times.


----------



## RAdams (Apr 20, 2010)

what a bummer. that is a pretty hunk of wood.


----------



## PenMan1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey Gary, you could scroll saw and turn some pretty "flowers", hand paint the fowers. attach them to cedar dowels, then put whatever Oasis (flower pot stuff my wife uses) will fit inside the bowl and sell the whole thing as a flower arrangement.

That stuff brings HUGE dollars in the shops around here. I bet it would sell in an instant. If you glue the flowers in, no big deal?

I love this big hunk of cedar!


----------



## JohnU (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow Gary, I like it and that is some Beautiful cedar!  I like jskeen's idea and hope something works out for you.  At least you have something to show for your day.  All I usually get is a pile of sawdust that I have to sweep up and something that used to have potential. lol


----------



## Daniel (Apr 22, 2010)

Gary, It sure looks good from here. I realize I might change my mind if I where there in person. But I did want to mention something. A struggle to complete something does not necessarily indicate how well it was completed. I used to do a lot of catering. in the back ground out of sight was food being spilled glasses being broken people running here and there and basically a mad house. but when they stepped through the door to the dining room, everything was perfect. Every time my boss asked me how it was going, I simply told him t look in the dining room. was everyone having a wonderful meal. if he said yes, I simply said it doesn't get any better than that. It does not mater what it looked like getting there as long as the final show is perfection. Just be careful that you do not confuse the process with the product.


----------



## nava1uni (Apr 24, 2010)

The images of the grain are beautiful.


----------



## fiferb (Apr 24, 2010)

I'd say put a finish on it and a for sale sign. It is a beautiful piece from the exterior view.


----------



## cinder_ladylocket (Apr 24, 2010)

It would look beautiful in my home any day you want to send it to me. I will adopt it, feed it, take it out for a walk, and even kiss it good night.............its fabouloussssssssss


----------

